
Digital library of old and rare books set up by Attorney General for India - happy-go-lucky
http://kkvlibrary.com/
======
happy-go-lucky
"Please note that these books are not protected by copyright in India, either
because their copyright has expired or because the books are not covered under
the Indian copyright laws. Anyone located in India may read and download
them."

"Readers not located in India must check the laws of their territory before
downloading any of the content on this website."

